# Great fishing snack!



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Here is something I will Def try! Its a high energy snack that would be great to take along fishing. The thought of it might take some getting used to but I think it would be Awsome! http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Chocolate-Covered-Bacon


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

might as well call paramedics too


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Ha ha. better not eat at mcducks or fry anything for that matter then...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I likey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:beer:


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

High blood pressure AND diabetes in one convenient snack...


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

Did this make anyone else think about Jim Gaffigan? www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaK9bjLy3v4 opcorn:


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

AJ35 said:


> Did this make anyone else think about Jim Gaffigan? www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaK9bjLy3v4 opcorn:


LMAO I want more bacoon lol


----------

